# small trees will grow



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I found this 2005 photo of the south end of the MLS bridge.









does anyone have a 2012 photo fo this same area?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I took a new one today.










Thats odd, I deleted the photo and took a better one, but it won't change??


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

The trees look much nicer today. I expected them to be much taller.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

They look very good indeed. I asume you've cutted them in shape every year or so to keep them i proportion? 
Were did the groundcover go? It looks very nice on the first picture...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad 
what can I or you do about this.? I thought by deleting it in my file it would change?? The trees are taller than you think.
this was take 2 years ago.









don't know by who. the first photo they were 12" tall.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 16 Jan 2013 04:40 PM 
Shad 
what can I or you do about this.? I thought by deleting it in my file it would change?? Marty

Only if after deleting the original image file from your MLS web space, and then replace it by uploading another image file containing a different picture but the exact same file name as the original image file had.









Have you tried using the keyboard key combination {Ctrl+F5} to force a complete re-download of the data while in the topic, which will reload all of the data in your local Internet temporary files cache.

I've checked and on my system the file called for in your posted reply date/time stamped 15 Jan 2013 07:22 PM is the one currently in your MLS web space.
treescut052.JPG - Monday, June 27, 2005 6:05 PM

I've checked and on my system the file called for in your posted reply date/time stamped 16 Jan 2013 09:33 AM is the one currently in your MLS web space.
treescut2013.jpg - Wednesday, January 16, 2013 11:13 AM

I've checked and on my system the file called for in your posted reply date/time stamped 16 Jan 2013 04:40 PM is the one currently in your MLS web space.
martytrees.JPG - Wednesday, January 16, 2013 6:51 PM


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

maybe I will change file name on the new photo. Heres the photo with AA added to the file name.









both come up the same photo in my file.
OH well

NOW thats funny, it just now changed..


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

"..Were did the groundcover go? It looks very nice on the first picture... '

Real world always changing ! 

In the g-world, one year piled a little too much snow on top of a blue star juniper thinkin' more futrue moisture the better (?) ...was dead in spring likely to suffocation !? thyme etc. quantity of moisture heat/cold/location this past spring some found dead this past spring but others flourished over the summer .... always changin' even my alberta dwarf spruce caught blight last winter, but left them in to see how well they would fill out again slowly coming back .....

Marty's trees certainly like their location, and care given !!

doug c


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Marty, we actually had to remove trees that were growing fast and overpowering the rest of the foliage on our layout.


----------

